
Show HN: Machine Learning into Production Workshop: MLFlow, Airflow Tutorials - thegurus
https://github.com/TheGurus/ml-in-production-madrid
======
thegurus
Hi guys, this is the repository of a workshop we tought last weekend in
Madrid, maybe you can find it useful. The content is:

* How to setup MLFLow, a tool for ML experiment tracking and model deploying, from zero to hero. * How to track ML experiments with MLFLow * How to put models to production with MLFLow. * How to deploy models to production in AWS Sagemaker with just a couple lines of code. * How to setup Apache Airflow, a powerful tool to design, schedule and monitor workflows. * How to create workflows that take advantage of deployed models.

